# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  The Stolen Lands [Kingmaker] IC

## Necrowolf

With the power vested in you by Lord Mayor Ioseph Sellemius of Restov you all make your way to confront the untamed landscape of the Stolen Lands. You were instructed to first head to Oleg's Trading post which is located on the border of Brevoy and the stolen lands in order to meet your fellow adventurers and prepare for the journey ahead. This piece of advice was one of the few acts of aid your new employer gave to you. Though the swordlords were eager to hire you to tame the Stolen Lands they were standoffish in regards to aid. Requests for carts, carriages, horses, and extra traveling supplies were all denied. These materials would have proven invaluable in traveling the Stolen Lands, yet the Swordlords were miserly with these supplies. Their given explanation was that the Greenbelt was one of the least dangerous sections of the Stolen Lands, in spite of all the monsters that called the place home. The Iron Wraiths and the Vaernling Host, other groups who had been hired to explore the stolen land's, had much more dangerous areas to contend with. So, most of the funds and supplies for the expedition had been given to them. 

So you all headed off on foot to the trading post, more ill-equipped then you would have hoped. Its not all bad though. Your benefactors may be a bit stingy, but the reward for this quest is a reward beyond what most average adventurers would ever see in their life times. Rumor has it that the adventurers who successfully help the Sword lords settle into these dangerous lands will be the ones but at the helm of the new budding nations. A once in a lifetime opportunity.

After a few days travel on foot, you all arrive at Oleg's trading post. A pretty well-built place all things considered. Surrounded by sturdy palisades and holding a large 2-story house in the center of the complex, it becomes obvious the post was built with a lot of care and effort. You all stand outside the gates of the trading post, surrounded by your new adventuring companions for the coming months.

*Spoiler: Charter*
Show

Be it so known that the bearer of this charter has been charged
by the Swordlords of Restov, acting upon the greater good and
authority vested within them by the office of the Regent of the Dragonscale Throne, has granted the right of exploration and travel
within the wilderness region known as the Greenbelt. Exploration
should be limited to an area no further than thirty-six miles east and
west and sixty miles south of Olegs Trading Post. The carrier of
this charter should also strive against banditry and other unlawful
behavior to be encountered. The punishment for unrepentant banditry
remains, as always, execution by sword or rope. So witnessed on this
24th day of Calistril, under watchful eye of the Lordship of Restov
and authority granted by Lord Noleski Surtova, current Regent of 
the Dragonscale Throne.


Link to OOC: https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...8#post25605588

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

Among the assembled adventurers, there is a cheerful half-elf leading a less-cheerful luggage laden donkey.

*Spoiler: Half-Elf*
Show






Perched on top of the half-elf's head - as if using his silvery hair as a nest - is a small black and red parrot.

*Spoiler: Parrot*
Show






The parrot opens its beak, and begins talking. "I suppose I should begin the introductions. Greetings to you all, I am the _great_ Jafar. This here is Yago, my irreplaceable companion, and Donna, our donkey of holding." 

The parrot puffs up its chest. "You all have the honour and privilege of serving beneath... er... I mean, _working with_ my incomparable genius. And how do you all wish to be addressed?"

The half-elf frowns for some reason.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Sundamar stretches out the kinks in his muscles from riding on the back of one of the wagons that made this trip to the trading post. The quick ride (and bumpy road) had made it so that few words were exchanged on the way, and now it was time to meet the others who had accepted this exploration commission.

The elf joined the small group, hanging back a bit as was his habit - not that it affected his view, for he towered over the others as much as he did at home. Truly, it had been decades since standing in a crowd meant looking at someone's back instead of over their heads.

When the bird began speaking, the elf quirked an eyebrow. There was the possibility that this Jafar was a polymorphed person, but the greater likelihood was that he was the half-elf's familiar. That the young man choose to communicate through his familiar was odd, but not that extraordinary from Sundamar's experiences in the magic community. He had experienced far stranger behavior within his own community, so he took it in stride.

"Greetings, Jafar and Yago. My name is Sundamar. I look forward to working together in our adventures!". The elf's Common is slightly accented, many of the sounds touched by Elven - for him, Common is a second language.

----------


## Palanan

Sẏl-Särai watches the newcomers arriving in ones and twosnotes the garishly feathered parrot, the discomfited half-elf, the exceptionally tall elf with the finely worked bow.

You must be the others.  Im Sẏl-Särai.  Ive already got us rooms inside.  This in the rough speech of the folk of this region, and: _Sälaraiessë ẏriel_, a casual aside to Sundamar, having caught the elven accent.

----------


## Necrowolf

As the group convenes, a fair woman wearing a plain brown smock appears from inside the trading post. 
"Greetings everyone. I am so glad you all made it in one piece. As you have probably heard those damned bandits have become rampant as of late. Sir Syl informed us that there might be others coming. Please come inside the main house. I have prepared some good food for you all and a nice bottle of wine. Sorry my husband couldn't come out to welcome you all, he is ehrm... quite busy with some repairs at the moment. I'm am _certain_ he will be joining us for dinner however."

----------


## Palanan

Speaking of others, Sẏl-Särai glances around, I couldve sworn the Aldori said there would be four of us.  Did you see anyone else on the road?  You know  and he swirls a finger among the three of them a little bit odd, someone who stands out.  Tall elf, silver eyes, bright red parrot, that sort of thing.  If they hadnt noticed before, they see now that the slight young mans eyes are palest silver, in unusual contrast to his lamp-black hair.

_Annantári ẏn-aeslë_? he murmurs under his breath_Do we all speak the elven-tongue?_ 

To those who do speak it, his phrasing and accent seem oddly archaic.

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*




> "Please come inside the main house. I have prepared some good food for you all and a nice bottle of wine."


"Ah, excellent. I could use a warm bath." Jafar says as he stretches his wings. "My posterior is tired from the hard work of sitting on Yago's head all day."

The half-elf quietly rolls his eyes.




> Speaking of others, Sẏl-Särai glances around, I couldve sworn the Aldori said there would be four of us. and he swirls a finger among the three of them a little bit odd, someone who stands out.  Tall elf, silver eyes, bright red parrot, that sort of thing.


"What are you talking about?" Jafar raises a parroty eyebrow. "Can't you see there are already 4 of us here? There's the great Jafar, Yago, Sundamar, and Syl. 4 of us."

There was a moment of silence.

"Oh wait, I see what you mean. Yago here is merely a donkey wrangler, so he doesn't count." Jafar said, oblivious to the pouting half-elf below. "No, I did not see anybody else who stood out." 




> _Annantári ẏn-aeslë_? he murmurs under his breath_Do we all speak the elven-tongue?_


"Eh, what?" Jafar rubs his head with a wing. "Speak in Common, not all of us understand... whatever language that is." 

The half-elf smiles and gives a thumbs up.

----------


## Palanan

_Vanai-ẏn ánaressë sán isīl_, Sẏl-Särai says casually as they move towards the main house_I am so sorry about that bird_or as the men of these parts would say, dont walk too close to the eel-ponds.

Glancing around in hopes of finding their fourth companion, Sẏl-Särai follows the others up the rough wooden steps and onto the broad veranda.  _Iẏsnai-an sán sẏisīl lánoi atäi_? he added: _Any chance that bird will go to sleep?_  Have you ever had wine from Pitax?  Surprisingly good.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Sundamar can't help but crack a smile at the interplay in Elven, and interjects as well.

[Elven]"The bird appears to have an advanced case of delusions of grandeur. Odd - you normally see that in cats."

Returning to Common, he continues to the woman. "Does your husband need some help? A good guest lends a hand when needed."

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*




> _Iẏsnai-an sán sẏisīl lánoi atäi_? he added: _Any chance that bird will go to sleep?_  Have you ever had wine from Pitax?  Surprisingly good.


The half-elf sighs wistfully and shakes his head. 

"Yago and I don't drink." Jafar states with a nod. "Health reasons you understand... at least for Yago. I don't drink to set an example for the kid." 

The half-elf pats the donkey's head. "By the way madam, is there a stable where I can keep Donna?"

----------


## Necrowolf

> Speaking of others, Sẏl-Särai glances around, I couldve sworn the Aldori said there would be four of us.  Did you see anyone else on the road?  You know  and he swirls a finger among the three of them a little bit odd, someone who stands out.  Tall elf, silver eyes, bright red parrot, that sort of thing.  If they hadnt noticed before, they see now that the slight young mans eyes are palest silver, in unusual contrast to his lamp-black hair.
> 
> _Annantári ẏn-aeslë_? he murmurs under his breath_Do we all speak the elven-tongue?_ 
> 
> To those who do speak it, his phrasing and accent seem oddly archaic.


"Strange. I haven't seen anyone else around here really besides some of our regular customers. The Aldori didn't specify in their letter how many were coming, just that help was on its way. Those swordlords can get so distracted by their practice that they forget they also have to give commands!" 




> Sundamar can't help but crack a smile at the interplay in Elven, and interjects as well.
> 
> [Elven]"The bird appears to have an advanced case of delusions of grandeur. Odd - you normally see that in cats."
> 
> Returning to Common, he continues to the woman. "Does your husband need some help? A good guest lends a hand when needed."


"Oh thank you so much, but you all just came from such a strenous trip from Rostland. Please come inside and eat first. Pausing his work for half and hour and joining us for dinner wouldn't hurt my husband".




> *Jafar and Yago*
> 
> 
> 
> The half-elf sighs wistfully and shakes his head. 
> 
> "Yago and I don't drink." Jafar states with a nod. "Health reasons you understand... at least for Yago. I don't drink to set an example for the kid." 
> 
> The half-elf pats the donkey's head. "By the way madam, is there a stable where I can keep Donna?"


"Ah yes of course of course, feel free to use the stable. Its the least we could do. Ah wait, where are my manners. My name is Svetlana by the way and my Husband's is Oleg". She goes inside the fort to show you their stable area. A large structure that takes up the whole left third of the outpost. In it are quite a few horses peacefully chowing down on their feed.

Svetlana seems a bit puzzled by the pompous bird, but otherwise makes no comment about the strange duo. Besides this puzzlement you all notice that she seems a bit nervous around the group.
As you enter the outpost you hear what sounds like a hammer and a man hawing over to the right of you. Above a small building you can make out the outline of a mans back and head as he works away at something on the roof, with some of his body slightly out of view.

----------


## Ivanken

Arriving later then everyone else partially because of her own sleep schedule, partially for exploring around a bit too much. A female of average build and height( 5"8') approaches the settlement.

*Spoiler: Refrence Picture(with diffrent outfit)*
Show





She heads for the group of people watching everyone there, her pale skin shimmering in the light, the hiar genltyl moving as she walks. Her burning amber eyes locking onto each person. Her body is lithe and lean, her musculature shown off with her explorer's clothes.
Sturdy knee high leather boots, form fitting black leather breaches that neatly tuck into the boots. A wool long sleeved teal shirt with puffy sleeves with a leather jacket fitting over it. A long maroon coloured cloak with a hood on her shoulders, made out of leather for all weather.

She does not speak at first but just stands outside the settlement looking at it before heading inside, she approaches the group carefully and stands behind them all finally saying 

"You have bad security here, or you are expecting guests, still would be prudent to check for their identification. I am Nollyra"

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

With the pale slender woman another visitor arrives. His piercing gaze is the first thing you notice, and the fact that he apparently has everything he owns on a gigantic backpack. Those damn Aldoris didn't even pay for a carriage, or a horse, or anything. You gotta do everything yourself around here. Cheapskates, even a lowly grunt in the Chelish army has a supply line. He drops his giant backpack along with his great blade in the corner, and commands his dog, a large bulldog terrier, to watch it. Brutus? Sit. The dog is very entertained by the flapping red bird, but does not pose a threat to it. It heels for now.

He approaches Svetlana and bows before her. Sorry, madam, my apologies. My name is Alden Tariq, but my father's name is of little consequence here. I was sent by the Swordlords to push out bandits and scout the area. Even though this is clearly a job for an army and not a small group, we will stand up to the task. He then starts greeting the group one by one, starting with the pale woman, then adressing Yago and not Jafar. Alden Tariq, to your service. 

He finally circles around to Svetlana again. Svetlana dear, do you have a set meal for tonight? Is there anything we can help with to prepare? This is a trading post and an inn, but we can sit around or actively help so food arrives at the table quicker. We will have to pay of course, but I for one am not averse to dirty work. And this is known as Oleg's Trading Post? Where is your husband? I want to meet him. he demands.

As he goes outside to see Oleg, he shouts: A bit of roofing? I'd help but in that clunky armor I am no help. Let me get rid of it. Feeling right at home, Alden doffs his scale mail and puts it next to Brutus. The dog, now curious what their new master is doing comes outside, only to see Alden vanish up a ladder. On the roof, Alden extends his hand to greet Oleg. You're the kind of settlers that are needed in this green idyll. Tough, diligent and crafty. Can I help while we wait for supper?

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

"Here you go." The half-elf says as he deposits Donna in the stable, before returning to the rest of the group. He waves cheerfully at the newcomers.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

The tall elf nods politely to the two newcomers and looks around the outpost at the pale womans comment.

Are you and Oleg the only ones living here, Svetlana? We were told of bandits and monsters in the wild. Have you had any trouble here?

----------


## Palanan

Bandits and monsters is pretty much the entire River Kingdoms, Sẏl says with the easy, knowing smile of a lifelong resident.  The question is, which bandits?
.

----------


## Necrowolf

> Arriving later then everyone else partially because of her own sleep schedule, partially for exploring around a bit too much. A female of average build and height( 5"8') approaches the settlement.
> 
> *Spoiler: Refrence Picture(with diffrent outfit)*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Svetlana laughs nervously"Haha, yeah well believe it or not we are not accustomed to much trouble up here until recently. With live on the sweet spot between the border of civilization and wildlands. We are close enough to Brevoy that not many monsters wander up this far. For a while we didn't have to deal with much banditry either, our connections to Restov and the Aldori made most bandits think twice about knocking here... Until recently of course." She looks away from you for a moment.




> *Alden Tariq*
> Human Fighter
> AC: 18 HP: 13/13
> touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
> Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]
> 
> With the pale slender woman another visitor arrives. His piercing gaze is the first thing you notice, and the fact that he apparently has everything he owns on a gigantic backpack. Those damn Aldoris didn't even pay for a carriage, or a horse, or anything. You gotta do everything yourself around here. Cheapskates, even a lowly grunt in the Chelish army has a supply line. He drops his giant backpack along with his great blade in the corner, and commands his dog, a large bulldog terrier, to watch it. Brutus? Sit. The dog is very entertained by the flapping red bird, but does not pose a threat to it. It heels for now.
> 
> He approaches Svetlana and bows before her. Sorry, madam, my apologies. My name is Alden Tariq, but my father's name is of little consequence here. I was sent by the Swordlords to push out bandits and scout the area. Even though this is clearly a job for an army and not a small group, we will stand up to the task. He then starts greeting the group one by one, starting with the pale woman, then adressing Yago and not Jafar. Alden Tariq, to your service. 
> ...


As Alden approaches Oleg you notice the man to be quite sweaty in his work attire, a brown vest over a stained white shirt, with boots and thick leather pants. 
"Heh? Ehhh, No thanks, almost finished."  He stands up and eyes your hand for a moment. After a bit of hesitation he gives it a half-hearted shake. "Gonna deal with those bandits tomorrow?" 




> The tall elf nods politely to the two newcomers and looks around the outpost at the pale womans comment.
> 
> Are you and Oleg the only ones living here, Svetlana? We were told of bandits and monsters in the wild. Have you had any trouble here?





> Bandits and monsters is pretty much the entire River Kingdoms, Sẏl says with the easy, knowing smile of a lifelong resident.  The question is, which bandits?
> .


Svetlana flinches at what you say "Surely the Aldori told you. We've been lettering them for weeks! They told us a group of adventurers they hired would be coming by soon, and that they could help us finally ward off the bandits who've been robbing our goods. Were you not sent to help?" Svetlana looks taken aback

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

Alden's expression goes sour. It was nothing Oleg said directly, but rather the expectation of trouble so soon. "The Aldoris told us about trouble, yes, but in the general area. About thirty miles east and west, and sixty miles south. A huge area. I did not expect to find trouble so soon." While talking he descends onto the ground again.

"Why tomorrow? Do they come regularly to rob? Or are you in some kind of protection money racket? What can you tell us about their armaments, their numbers?" Alden turns to the group back inside, grabbing his blade. "As you can maybe deduct my method of warfare is this sword. The Aldoris deem it too brutish, but one can either needle their opponent with thousand cuts or swing once. Last time I checked a fight in the field is no duel, one does not have the time to elegantly dance around them. What are your qualities? We should formulate a plan for tomorrow then." These people were an eccentric bunch to be honest. 

Yago seemed like a mad wizard, Sundamar carried a bow, Syl seemt strange and otherworldly and the woman was pale, so either wearing heavy makeup or just sickly. He points at each one individually. "Correct me if I am wrong, but: wizard, archer, priest and noble." His well-trimmed beard displays a charming smile as he looks at each and everyone of them. "And I am wrong a lot these days."

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*




> Svetlana flinches at what you say "Surely the Aldori told you. We've been lettering them for weeks! They told us a group of adventurers they hired would be coming by soon, and that they could help us finally ward off the bandits who've been robbing our goods. Were you not sent to help?" Svetlana looks taken aback


"The swordlords did not tell us of your bandit troubles." Jafar shakes his head. "In fact, they provided virtually no little help at all! They turned down my requests for weapons, carts, magical supplies, and parrot sized jewelry. Really, the nerve of some people."

"Nonetheless, it is our charter and duty to exterminate bandits in this region. Thus, if any plague you, then we will endeavor to help."




> "Correct me if I am wrong, but: wizard, archer, priest and noble." His well-trimmed beard displays a charming smile as he looks at each and everyone of them. "And I am wrong a lot these days."


"You have a good eye." Jafar says as he puffs up his parroty chest. "Once I was a mighty wizard-king, the universe was mine to command, to control!"

"Alas, I was stripped of my glory, and forcibly reincarnated into this form. But fear not, though I have lost my magic, Yago here has inherited a tiny fraction of my power, and shall cast spells in my stead. Unfortunately, he is merely a Sorcerer."

The last bit causes the half-elf to frown.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

It quickly becomes apparent that Sundamar will never be an expert liar as his face reddens in embarrassment and his ears droop to the sides. He clears his throat uncomfortably. Im afraid that in my case, the Swordlord who recruited  me made no mention of your specific troubles beyond warning that there were bandits in the Greenbelt and that they should be dealt with harshly. He glances at the others Unless one of you was told more?

----------


## Palanan

Sẏl gives a humorless hiss of a laugh.  Swordlords.  Yeah, thats how they operate.  They wont give _us_ direct instructions, so if we fail theres no proof we were the ones they meant to have deal with the bandits.

And they wont tell _you_ he glances to Oleg and Svetlanawhich group they sent, so if we fail they can always say they sent someone else who must have gotten lost, and we werent the ones they meant at all.  _Istẏl-aīsen_.

From his tone, the last term needs no translation.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Sundamar fills in as the other give their skills. I am an archer by inclination, but I have had some training as a wizard and Ive figured out how to combine the two skills. Otherwise Im fairly athletic and Im a decent climber and swimmer he trails off awkwardly.

----------


## Ivanken

Nollyra pinches her nose at the all the ruffled feathers about the sellswords business
"I think you all should stop crying about spilt milk. We are here we have a clash to prepare for. I specialize in tracking and using my bow, but I can fight with a sword as well. I think we should see if we can dig some traps. Prepare some sort of spikes or something, Scout the trees for good ambush spots, stuff like that. 
She says as she eyes the treeline and the settlement for advantageous positions

----------


## Necrowolf

Svetlana is flustered learning the group were not informed of the couple's plight. 
Oleg, who had followed Alden down from the roof makes a more exaggerated response. He flails his arms, turning away from the group, and mutters curses under his breath "Damned lollygagging Aldori".

Svetlana is at least pleased to hear the group's assertation that they will still help with the problem, even though they were blindsided by it. "Oh thank you Sir Jafar, it is quite noble of you to take your duties so seriously. We would be so grateful to you all if you would drive them off. Don't worry about paying for your rooms tonight either. Its the least we could do if you lot are risking your lives for us." 

She turns to Nollyra "Yes, prepare however you need. If you need any supplies or help just let us know. We have a few extra weapons lying around, oil, might be useful for your plans."

"No sir, we would never get caught up in some kind of protection scam with those scum. They have been bothering us for around 3 months know, always coming twice a month to rob us of our stock. Say their collecting their fair share of 'taxes'. First time they came around there around a dozen of them. But, nowadays they only come with 4-5, guess they realized we can't put up any kind of fight. They just had normal bows and swords from what I could tell, nothing really stood out about how they were armed."

Oleg calms down from his little outburst and chimes in a few words "First time they came by they were led by this crazy woman. Threatened to chop of my hand and then stole my wife's wedding ring. Now some buffoon comes by in her stead. I would suggest hiding in the guest house and then backstabbing the punks while their loading our goods."

"But we'll go with whatever plan you come up with if you can think of something better, me and my husband arn't much trained for fighting after all."

In the outpost you can see the main large house in the back, the smaller guesthouse that Oleg was just roofing ontop off, the stable,  some kind of storage room straight ahead of you, and a couple of shallow holes in the very back of the complex.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Sundamar takes a deep breath and lets it out, then tries to look over the situation tactically.

"If I'm on top of the guest house roof, I'll have an advantage of height when firing. Nollyra, Sẏl-Särai and Yago can attack from the same roof or the roof of the main house. Alden can hide inside the guest house until they're occupied loading their wagon. If we attack them then, they'll be surprised and have their hands full of supplies instead of weapons. Jafar can keep an eye on them and warn Yago to signal the ambush.

I think digging pits would be noticed, and we want to lure these bandits into an apparently safe and normal situation. But are there other traps that we can conceal and trigger to start the attack?"

----------


## Ivanken

Nollyra nods along the plan and looks around the rooftops heading towards the stables and looking from in front of them towards the gates, then she heads to the gates and observes the rooftops of the stables, the guesthouse and the main house trying to judge how easily one could spot someone from there. She stands there and turns around looking outside searching for a good tree that could perhaps also be used as part of the ambush.

Once done with her inspection she walks back 
"I agree that the digging part would be discovered, if there was a garden and the harvest season maybe not, but in such a small place it would be noticeable.Perhaps if anyone has a small crossbow that could be mounted so once they open the storeroom it shoots at them... Maybe some sort of a branch and a stake or dagger at the end of it. Flexible, drawn taunt, once they open the door it stabs into them.
Nollyra says looking at others for opinions and ideas

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

"Oleg and Svetlana, I have a few additional questions" Jafar says. "Firstly, when do you next expect these bandits to show up? How much time do we have to prepare?"

"Second, what is their usual routine when they come by? Where do they go, what do they do?"

"Third, since this is a trading post, I presume you have visitors on occasion. Have there been any occasions when a visitor was around when these bandits dropped by?"

"As for tactics, the only thing I have to add is that Yago can cast Colour Spray. Ideally you would want the bandits clustered together, so you can catch them in a single casting."

----------


## Necrowolf

"Oh dear, the Bandits are gonna be here tomorrow. We have the furs and stock prepared for them in this center area to avoid any fuss with them. They load it all up and then head out as soon as possible"

Oleg chimes in "Always make time to spew some vile remarks at us though before they leave"

"They make haste somewhere back in the greenbelt. I can only imagine that their camp is at most a day or 2 away if they are making such frequent visits. The only time they came knocking while we had guests was when Ol Bokken was here to peddle some of his potions. They just carried on with their bussiness like normal as if he wasn't there! Guess they didn't see him as much of a threat. Though who knows how they'll react if they see a well-armed group such as yourselves here. If you want to catch them all bundled up, best time would prolly be when their loading up there furs. They usually cluster around the cart while doing that"

Oleg speaks again "Fraid we don't got much in the way of traps. We got some arrows, javelins, axes, and a barrel of extra oil lying around if those will be of any help"

Looking at the Guesthouse and Mainhouse, it seems it would be hard for anyone to hide atop the guesthouse, due to it being relatively low to the ground with a pretty flat roof. The main house however has a few spires and furnishings that would make it harder to be spot from up there. Plenty of trees could be used to set up an ambush leading to the trading post, but the area nearby the gates has been largely logged to make way for the road and the building.

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

"Hmm..." Jafar rubs his under-beak with a wing. "If they come tomorrow, that doesn't give us much time to prepare."

Jafar flies up for a bit and circles the area, searching for good hiding spots from a bird's eye view.
*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Would it be possible to get a map of the central area?



Landing back on the half-elf's head, Jafar looks around at the others. "Is there any magic the rest of you could provide?"

"Yago could dress himself in rags, hide his weapons on the donkey, and try to get near for a casting of Colour Spray. But for that I would need additional defenses on him."

----------


## Gyrfalcon

"I think that that puts Yago in too much danger. A new person, even in rags, hanging out close to a pack of armed and presumably bloodthirsty bandits might arouse their suspicion. I think ambushing from the roof of the main house is a safer course of action." Sundamar argues. "As for other magic, I also know the Color Spray spell, but it doesn't combine well with my archery - I'd need to be within 15 feet."

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

Alden rubs his beard while thinking. 5 men were at the large end of an easy fight with the help of others. He was sure they would win, but his posterior did not like being barraged by arrows. But he felt a fair fight was more than enough to beat off these idiots.

"We must send a signal that you are not to be bothered anymore. The time for children's games are over." There was a certain glint in his eyes, he itched for a proper fight. "If we just rile them up and then leave you for your devices, I fear their revenge could be horrible. We have to drive fear into their hearts. We could drench the entryway in oil. They come and pick up their loot. We engage them in combat, with no way for them to flee. Unless they beg, unless they plead you." Alden had his blade in hand. "They can only loose. Have their corpses littered in arrows and bolts. Have their heads chopped off and brains caved in. Run through the fire and burn."

----------


## Palanan

Sẏl has been listening quietly, but at the increasingly bloodthirsty rhetoric he steps forward and glances around the group.

Can I make a suggestion that doesnt involve violence?  Or is this the wrong crew for that?

Even if were able to deal with the ones who come here, thats not likely to be all of them.  They probably have several groups roaming around.  If we manage to deal with the ones tomorrow, we wont know where the rest of them are.  

So maybe its better to let the ones tomorrow show up, take what theyre here for and leaveand then let them lead us back to their camp.  Once we know where they are, and how many their full numbers, _then_ we can make a better plan about how to deal with them all.  

Otherwise theyll just send another group after the first, probably stronger, and on their guardor they might send their entire force against us _here_, and I dont think much of our chances then.  Better, I think, to come at them when they feel theyre safe, when surprise is on our side.

Better yet and he turns a silver eye to Svetlana you mentioned wine.  If you have some quite good wine, perhaps include that as wellseveral bottles if you canso theyll be merry and drunk and tired by the time theyve returned to their lair.

----------


## Palanan

*Spoiler*
Show

Sẏl would like to make a Knowledge (nature) check for a local plant with a mildly soporific effect, the sort of thing that can be mixed with wine to increase the drinkers sleepiness.

Knowledge (nature)
(1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

"I disagree" Jafar replies. "Not that I am against a more subtle approach. But they appear hasty to return home, so I doubt they will pause to enjoy wine. Oleg and Svetlana, you know them best, what do you think?"

The parrot continues "There is no guarantee we will be able to tail them over long distances, without being discovered. And if we are found when their other compatriots are nearby, we will be outnumbered on their home ground. An effective ambush here, represents our best chances at thinning their numbers with minimal risk."

"But finding their base of operations and gathering intel is a good idea. We could leave a survivor for ... _questioning_." The way Jafar speaks that last word causes the half-elf to turn sickly pale. "Otherwise, their numbers and their cart should allow Nollyra to follow their tracks back to their base."

----------


## Palanan

Well, there may be something we havent thought of yet, Sẏl says vaguely; and then, _Iẏsnai-an sán dāglos sẏisīl së slára?  Asten-ai sá ẏn-sälen īlio nal_?  

_Any chance that damn bird can change color?  Maybe it can follow them back?_

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

"Eh, what?" Jafar frowns. "Speak Common dang it!"

The half-elf merely sighs and shakes his head.

----------


## Palanan

Just a proverb I learned long ago, Sẏl waves a hand airily: The bird that talks loudest ends soonest in the pot.

----------


## Ivanken

Nollyra shakes her head at all the peace negotiations "Keep one or two of them alive. Preferably the one who seems to be in charge of talking and deciding what is taken, and the one who seems to be watching everything those two are usually the leaders. Then we will have some information. We could also climb up on the houses and look around for smoke signs off in the distance as the sun starts to fall"
She says before crouching and inspecting the road out 
"If everyone else wants to go with the peaceful option, which I disagree with we could dig a few holes in the road coming here to damage their axel on their way back so it would possibly break down under the weight. But it's a risky play"


Nollyra smiles [Elven]"The noble tongue is not for everyone."
She looks at the bird "He is asking if you can change colours so you can follow them back"

----------


## Necrowolf

Oleg looks a bit irate at the suggestion to hand over more goods to the bandits "Why not just throw a feast while your at it..." He mumbles under his breath.

Svetlana hushes him however. "Yes we can spare wine. Taking the fighting away from here isn't a horrible idea in all honesty. Its not like Oleg and me are going to be much help in a direct fight anyway. The lot of bandits are getting careless. They probably would down all the wine on their way back given the opportunity. And while I hold nothing but hatred for the bandits, Sir Syl is correct that massacring them all is perhaps a step to far. Mercy is..."

Oleg, exasperated, speaks up louder this time. "Mercy?! Svetlana those dungeaters have been hassling us for months. Threatening to kill me and abduct you every chance they get. They make a show of insulting us every time they come here. I'll be frank, I agree more with this fellow." he says pointing to Alden. "I want the punks dead. Afterwards I'll hang their bodies from the wall, show the rest of them that we can fight back now."

"Oleg, I understand that these past months have been hell on us. But we must listen to all of these folks. Neither of us have so much as wielded a sword in our lives. We don't have the experience in thinking up these plans. They have a point as well, can you _decorations_ really protect us when the rest of em come round for revenge?"

"Of course I get that. But, we can't just live in fear of those punks. If we don't strike back hard now while we have the chance we might just suffer more for it later. Besides..."
Oleg seems as if he is about to say something, but chokes it down.

Syl remembers that a species of Nightshade plant known as Mandrake has been known to be found in the region. Which if properly processed can be used to induce sleep, though if improperly made can easily lead to death. Unless he gets lucky, or has a lot of manpower, it would prove quite difficult to gather up and extract enough doses from the plant to have it all ready by tomorrow.

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

Alden wraps an arm around Oleg, if the man does not protest. While I would prefer my method as well, there is truth in Syl's words. We cannot stay to defend you and until we have this issue under control, you need a spare plan that does not require us staying. Pretending to fight like an orc warlord only works until they realize you are only two. Alden goes in front of Oleg and grabs his right arm for a shake. I promise you as soon as this is done, I will send you the head of their leader to display. It will be our fight won, mine by sword, and yours by supplying and settling these fine lands.

The sword fighter turns to the others. May I suggest a compromise then? We kill all but one, just as the woman suggested, and interrogate them. We take their guises and him and return to the bandit camp as if we had won our loot: an empty cart filled with dung and straw. Much less risky that way. He turns to Nollyra. Pardon me, but you have not told us your name.

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*




> She looks at the bird "He is asking if you can change colours so you can follow them back"


"Well why didn't you say so in the first place?" Jafar frowns. "Unfortunately I cannot change my colors. And even if I could, the magic which binds me to this existence, prevents Yago from being more than a stone's throw away from me. Which is to say that if I tail them, Yago has to come along, and the kid has no talent for sneaking."

The half-elf nods in agreement.




> May I suggest a compromise then? We kill all but one, just as the woman suggested, and interrogate them. We take their guises and him and return to the bandit camp as if we had won our loot: an empty cart filled with dung and straw. Much less risky that way.


"Actually I suggested that first. I was thinking of having Nollyra follow their tracks back to their base. As for bringing the captured bandit along, I was thinking we would have to keep him tied and gagged in the cart to be safe, otherwise he may turn on us at a dangerous moment."

----------


## Necrowolf

Oleg shakes Alden's hand. "I appreciate the eagerness. I hope you give em hell tomorrow. But before you start sweet talking me into supplying you and your group, lets see if your actions follow your words. If you truly do take care of these bandits for me though, well I'd definitely owe you more than a few favors. As for that spare plan, well I only hope that restov have actually dispatched the guards they promised us."

Svetlana bows "Thank you all so much for this. Without your group who knows what would have happened to us. Please make yourselves at home in the guest house and don't be afraid to ask us for help if you need any."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So what's the plan and what is everybody's character doing in preparation for tommorow?

----------


## Necrowolf

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just gonna post the next scene since it seems like we are all ready. If you have anything you want to do to prepare in the day before just say so.


It's a nice clear day, an idyllic preamble that is about to lead into a very bloody fight. You've spent the day before preparing and now it is time to have your first encounter with the bandits who have been growing too aggressive in these past few months. This first skirmish will hopefully be the first of many victories.

Svetlana is hidden away in the main house, while Oleg stands out front getting ready to let in the bandits. Eager to get the charade over with and to join his wife, staying away from the mess of the fight.

A rowdy crowd can be heard getting closer to the fort. Horse hooves, Obnoxious snickering, and shouts come over the Palisade wall. "Oh Svetlana Dear. Your dashing rogue has come to take you away from that body old oaf of yours. Please let me in oh dear princess."

Oleg is infuriated by the comments. Heading over to the gate to lower it and welcome the bandits into the doom

"Cmon already, don't make us start chucking fire to speed your asses up." A voice chirps over the wall, less jovial this time and more angry. 

Oleg opens the gate, and in comes 5 men, a cart, and  3 horses. 

"Why hello there Oleg. How's business. You know Svetlana really should be out here greeting your guests, its rude for the hostess to not show hospitality." A man steps forward from the collection of horses and men, with a wicked smile on his face.

"Just take what you want and go" Oleg grumbles out, all while trying to hide the smile on his face

"Oh come on Oleg, better watch your tongue now and act nicer. Me and the boys have been itching for some target practice with our bows. Might fill you with holes if you don't be more carefull"

The bandits get to work, 3 of them start loading furs onto the cart while one keeps an eyes on the horses, making sure they don't get startled or bolt. The bandit leader starts tailing Oleg as he starts walking back to his house, greatly amused by being able to one-sidedly harass the man.

*Spoiler: Suprise Round*
Show

Alright since you are unseen and the bandits have no clue you are there you all get a surprise round to do whatever you please. You essentially have a free round to do whatever you please while the bandits get no turns for this round.  Still roll initiative so we have that when actual combat starts.

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

Alden moves into the fray immediately shouldering his hefty blade. Hello, Boys. he says as he lugs the sword from his shoulder. The only dashing you'll do is to Pharasma's Boneyard. He takes a swing at the surprised man and almost cleaves him in twain.

*Spoiler*
Show

Surprise is sadly either move or standard, or I would have removed the first person's head already.
Thanks to sage advice a charge is doable 24 to hit for 14 damage. on the westernmost foe.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Sundamars stomach felt like it was doing slow flips and his hands were clammy inside his leather gloves. His breaths came shallowly and the morning sun felt too bright as he slipped along the wall towards the gate. He wished he could think of something as striking as Alden to say, but swallowed hard as he put arrow to string, his familiar bow creaking as he focused on the throat of one of the bandits.

_Just like shooting a deer, make it clean and quick._ he told himself firmly.

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

The Half-elf prepares for the fight by casting Mage Armor on himself.

----------


## JeminiZero

Initiative: (1d20+1)[*9*]

Jafar K-Local to see if the parrot knows anything about these bandits. (1d20+2)[*9*]

----------


## Necrowolf

The bandit leader is becoming increasingly frustrated "Why are you smiling so damned much Oleg. You better cut it out before I-" before he can finish his sentence he notices movement coming at him from the shadows of the nearby building. He turns to draw his weapon on the assailant. "Boys we got--" His words are cut short, and the only thing that comes out of his mouth now is a handful of blood. He falls to the floor due to Alden's strike.

Seeing that the fight has begun Oleg runs into his house for cover.

The other bandits just look in shock at as their leader falls so easily.
*Spoiler: Bandit Initiative*
Show


(1d20-3)[*14*]
(1d20-3)[*0*]
(1d20-3)[*14*]
(1d20-3)[*10*]

----------


## Necrowolf

> Initiative: [roll0]
> 
> Jafar K-Local to see if the parrot knows anything about these bandits. [roll1]


You remember a briefing the Aldori gave you that the bandits in this area are known by their stag amulets. That is the extent of your knowledge on the subject.

----------


## Palanan

Having just cast Shield of Faith on himself, Sẏl carefully aims his crossbow, lets fly with a deadly bolt, and watches it thunk harmlessly into the side of the cart.

Pulling back past Nollyra, he ducks around the corner to the right, already yanking the thin metal cord into place for another shot.  "Take the shot!" he says urgently to Nollyra as he passes.

*Spoiler*
Show

With Shield of Faith, Sẏl's AC should now be at 17.

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

Seizing the element of surprise, 'Yago' takes action.

*Spoiler*
Show


If 'Yago' has line of sight to a bandit, shoot a crossbow bolt. I think maybe he can see the one next to the horses?

Attack: (1d20+1)[*19*]
Damage: (1d8)[*5*]

If not, then he can only take a move action to exit the building. I'll end his movement just outside south of the storeroom door.

----------


## Necrowolf

The bandit tending the horses takes a crossbow bolt from Yago, shrieking as he's hit, but still standing. Yells to the others "It's a damn ambush. Let's get outta here!"

*Spoiler: Initiative* 
Show

Current Initiative order is:
1.Party
2.Bandit 1
3. Bandit 2
4. Bandit 3
5. Party
6. Party
7. Party
8. Bandit 4

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

Didn't think it would be ... Alden swings his blade but misses by a mile. ...well, apparently not that easy. He takes a step to intercept the other bandits.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+4)[*6*]
(2d6+7)[*13*]
Attack, then 5ft step to the west.

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

'Yago' steps out of the hut, and casts a Color Spray, just missing Alden.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Area as highlighted in roll20.

DC15 Will Save Negates

Light Crossbow Ammo: 19

HP: 7/7

*Status*
*Mage Armor

*Spells*


```
    Base  Bonus  Total  Remaining
L1: 3     1      4      2
```

Mages Tattoo-Evocation: Dancing Lights 3/3

----------


## Necrowolf

The 3 bandits in the center turn face first into a blinding array of colors.
*Spoiler: Fortitude Save for Color Spray*
Show


[roll]1d20+3[/roll]
(1d20+3)[*20*]
(1d20+3)[*8*]


Two of the bandits fall to the floor unconscious. The one who remains conscious uses his move to run towards the exit gate.


The bandits begin panicking as they all plan on how to survive this ambush.

One of the bandits goes to mount the horse not attached to the cart to escape.
*Spoiler: Ride Check*
Show

(1d20+1)[*18*]

He stumbles a bit but ends up making it atop his horse, though he can't begin moving till next turn


*Spoiler: Initiative* 
Show

Current Initiative order is:
1.Yago
2.Alden
3.Bandit 1
4. Bandit 2
5. Bandit 3
6. Party <---Current turn
7. Party
8. Party
9. Bandit 4




Everybody else can take their turns now.
* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## Necrowolf

*Spoiler: Fortitude Save for Color Spray*
Show


1 more since one of the color spray rolls screwed up for some reason.
(1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Sundamar runs to the edge of the ramparts and sees the fight almost over before it starts with only two bandits still alive and conscious. Seeing one scramble onto a horse to try to escape, the elf brings his bow up, drawing and releasing in a smooth motion.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Move: 4W
Attack Roll: (1d20+5)[*21*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*4*]

----------


## Spore

Ain't Color Spray a Will Save tho?

----------


## Ivanken

Nollyra seeing as usual all plans go out the window once the enemy comes. She moves down between the houses and out of the pathway standing in the open, assessing the bandit with the horse as a bigger threat she  takes a deep breath, she notches an arrow in her bow and as she exhales she slowly lets it fly.

*Spoiler: Combat, movement and attack*
Show


Moving 20ft towards the gate and 10 ft to the right
Deadly aim Longbow attack, on the bandit on the horse, favoured enemy human 
To hit: (1d20+5)[*22*]
Damage(1d8+4)[*9*]

----------


## Palanan

Realizing that bandits arent charging up the alley, Sẏl moves around to the alley on the other side of the small building, catches sight of another bandit, and fires again with his crossbow.  Surely, with so many heroic arrows finding their target, his will strike true as well!

*Spoiler*
Show

Moving 5 to E, 10 to S, and firing at the bandit 40 further S.

(1d20+2)[*19*]
(1d8)[*8*]



"...wow.  Not bad," Sẏl says with some surprise.

----------


## Necrowolf

> Ain't Color Spray a Will Save tho?


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ah apologies for that. Had color spray as a blinding flash of color in my mind so I was like dang that is totally a fortitude save. Must have blanked out the actual save from the spell while reading it. Thankfully even with the change of rolls all the saves would come out the same way so don't need to change anything.


The bandit on his horse falls due to the two arrows strikes and thumps onto the ground while letting out some curses at his assailants.

The bandit struck by Syl-Sarai's arrow gasps for air as it hits him through his side, but manages to stay standing. Preparing to dash out of this hellhole as soon as he gets the chance.

Both the bandits hit by color spray are still on the floor and unable to take their turns. So initiative goes straight back to you guys. You can all take your actions and then I'll have the last running bandit move at the end.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Sundamar takes a deep breath and lets it out, fingers finding another arrow automatically. The bandit on the horse was still cursing, so he wasn't dead... yet.

But the one next to him was spinning to run out of the gate. He needed to be stopped. As arcane energy welled up, he shaped it with his will and his words. Traceries of mana glowed through his bow as he brought fletching to cheek.

The arrow spun through the air, a jagged ball of ice flashing after it.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Swift: Activate Arcane Pool. Mwk Composite Longbow is now +1 for 1 minute.
Full Round: Activate Spell Combat and attack the remaining bandit with bow and [Snowball].

Bow Attack: (1d20+3)[*20*]
Bow Damage: (1d8+3)[*10*]
[Snowball] Attack: (1d20+3)[*20*] (Note: Touch)
[Snowball] Damage: (1d6)[*3*] (Note: Cold damage, Fort DC14 or be staggered for 1 round)

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

Alden is aiming for the bandit only to be overtaken by an arrow veiled in freezing cold. He shrugs and charges the remains of the bandit to hack in two.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+4)[*16*]
(2d6+7)[*17*]

----------


## Palanan

Sẏl has another crossbow bolt loaded and aimed at the bandit he nearly brought down.

Drop your swordor Ill drop you.  If the bandit doesnt immediately let his sword fall to the mud, Sẏl will fire his crossbow.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+2)[*18*]
(1d8)[*2*]

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

"Is the bandit's leader still alive? If yes, stabilize him for interrogation and finish off the others." Jafar says to the rest. "Otherwise, if the leader is dead, pick one of the underlings to take prisoner and finish off the rest." 

Eying the color sprayed bandits, Jafar shouts "Yago, kill that one over there!"

The half-elf sighs, and steps closer to deliver a stab.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Free Action: 5 foot step south
Full Round Action: Use Spiked Gauntlet to Coup De Grace the adjacent unconscious bandit

Damage (including crit): (2d4)[*5*]
Bandit makes a Fortitude save (DC 10 + damage dealt) or dies. 

Light Crossbow Ammo: 20 - 1

HP: 7/7

*Status*
*Mage Armor

*Spells*


```
    Base  Bonus  Total  Remaining
L1: 3     1      4      2
```

Mages Tattoo-Evocation: Dancing Lights 3/3

----------


## Gyrfalcon

"Wait!" Sundamar shouts from the walls as Yago starts executing the unconscious bandits. "If we interrogate each of them separately, we can learn more than if we kill them all now. They might know less then the one in charge, but all of them know where they came from - anything all of them tell the same way is more likely to be true."

----------


## Palanan

Hes right, Sẏl calls over.  Weve won.  No need to kill any more of them.

Despite this, he remains poised to fire at his target if the bandit doesnt drop his sword.

----------


## Necrowolf

The bandits are soundly defeated. As the fighting settles and quiets down Oleg Peaks out of his house to assess whether his heroes had actually won the fight. Seeing the bandits on the floor and all of the party still standing he seems to be absolutely gleaming at his new found freedom from these bandit oppressors. Though before coming out he makes a quick callout to ensure the scene is safe 
"You guys got all of them right? You really beat the punks back?" Oleg calls out.

The man who appeared to be in charge of the group is still breathing, though unconscious on the floor. The man who fell off his horse is also down, but still alive fading in and out of consciousness. 
*Spoiler: Status report*
Show


Alright, so we have 1 bandit dead from the superbly aimed magic arrow, 2 bandits dying those being the bandit leader and the one who fell off his horse, 1 bandit unconscious from color spray so he needs to be restrained before waking up, and the last one may or may not be dead depending on if the coup de grace succeeds.
Fort Save: (1d20+2)[*10*]
Alright so as long as we are continuing with the coup de grace 1 of the bandits from color spray are dead now. Leaving 1 unconscious from color spray, 2 dying, and 2 bandits dead.

Just to keep things clear the bandit who syl hit was also the one who sundamar attacked in order to stop from running away, so that guy is the one who is dead. All the other bandits are unconscious from either color spray or dying.

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

"The plan was just for 1 or 2 prisoners!" Jafar says, as the half-elf executes one of the bandits.

"Oh very well, we shall spare the other one then. Will one of you warrior types give him a tap on the head? The color spray will wear off in less than half a minute."

*Spoiler*
Show

Meaning knock him out with non-lethal damage.

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

Afternoon nap, coming right up. Alden says as he plunges his sword into the one bandit they absolutely positively want dead as he kneels down and chokes the daylights out of the other one. After a low grunt, he beckons Oleg. Yes, yes, the danger is over. Please bring something so we can fasten the survivors to something. And check their belongings. It's about time we robbed the robbers.

*Spoiler*
Show

I am treating choking as dealing nonlethal damage here. No sense really in RPing repeated punching imho.

----------


## Palanan

Now that the danger is past, Sẏl will lower his crossbow and move to the two unconscious and dying bandits, seeing what he can do to bind their wounds.

*Spoiler*
Show

Heal checks
(1d20+6)[*12*]
(1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## Ivanken

Nollyra leaves the specifics to the rest of the party and walks around kicking the arms from dead or unconscious ones, just in case they come back before they are restrained. She hands Alden 50ft of hemp rope. Before starting to organize the arms found by all the bandits before checking the dead ones.

----------


## Necrowolf

Syl suceeds on stabilizing the leader of the bandits. The other one however seems to be in not better condition
*Spoiler*
Show

Just to make sure I am getting my rulings right, DC:15 heal check to stabilize right?


The arms of the bandits are as follows:

*Spoiler: Bandit Gear*
Show

2x Pots of Alchemist Fire found on the Leader.
1x +2 Strength Composite Longbow
1xDagger
94x arrows 
4xShortswords
4xBows
5xLeather armor
A silver amulet that depicts a stag.
10 days worth of rations



Oleg happily marches out from his house, Svetlana following close behind.

"What glorious heroes you are. Much better then those layabouts up in Restov. Please allow me to give you some kind of reward, I bet you are going to need every kind of advantage you can get out there in the Greenbelt. I have some potions leftover that never managed to sell and of course some coin to help fatten those purses of yours. Finally I don't have to worry about those stupid thugs bothering us anymore." Oleg excitedly says to your group

Svetlana chimes in. "Feel free to stay here as long as you need as well whenever you get weary from your travels. Food, drink, and bed will be free for your lot for a great while here. Its the least we could do to thank your bravery."

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

"Your generosity and hospitality are appreciated." Jafar says with a flourish of his wings. "Still, there is work to do. These bandits must be restrained, seperated, and questioned. You wouldn't happen to have anything to tie them up with?"

"Yago, scan their belongings with Detect Magic."

*Spoiler*
Show

Cast Detect Magic to see if anything pings.


Jafar then flies down and examines the silver stag amulet.

*Spoiler*
Show


I'm guessing this is K-Local?

(1d20+2)[*13*]

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

If you would praise us any harder, I would like to meet you in my chambers at night, Oleg. Alden winks at Oleg as he hands him his blade and shoulders the bandit leader. I want a dark room and a single light source, preferrably your cellar. Make sure to give me a jug of water and some fragrant meal. I will interrogate him, but you can help me with your knowledge and spells. He points at the heroes. If he will not submit to my questioning, a bit of thirst and hunger will aid us. We may even take turns in keeping him awake.

*Spoiler*
Show

The following is partially taken from real life torture camps:
1)No restful sleep. Have the prisoner woken every 20 odd minutes.
2) Food and water will be cut off from them if they do not comply.
3) Intimidation checks will do the rest, I assume if done correctly a halfling toddler could succeed at the check though.

----------


## Palanan

Sẏl examines the bandit whos continuing to bleed through the hasty bandages, then closes his silver eyes briefly, touches him lightly on the forehead.

*Spoiler*
Show

Cure Light Wounds
(1d8+1)[*3*]


Theyre thieves, he says simply.  We shouldnt make ourselves worse than them.

He stands, catches sight of the silver amulet, considers it as well.

*Spoiler*
Show

Knowledge (local)
(1d20+1)[*17*]

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

Alden smiles at Syl. Perfect. I respect your wish and you should respect mine. There will come no harm to this man unless he refuses to speak. The warrior approaches the aasimar with the bandit slung over his shoulder. Do you really think this man has not killed for his loot? Or commanded to kill?

----------


## Gyrfalcon

With the battle ended, Sundamar takes the time to unstring his bow and slowly walk along the parapet to the stairs down. Safely out of sight behind the buildings, he leans against a wall and tries to slow his panting, shaking heavily as he battles feelings of guilt for his part in the bandit's death. He had hunted deer and small game, but that man was the first sapient being he'd ever killed. 

Intellectually, he knew that it would be likely to happen, and the men had no doubt done terrible things. But it still felt unclean to have snuffed out a life so easily, an arrow, a spell and a blade turning hopes and dreams to nothing.

Deep breaths helped calm the tall elf, and he joined the others shortly, though his drooping ears and pale expression mar the calm he tries to project.

He helps himself to two arrows from the bandit's quivers, fingers running along the fletching as the others investigate an amulet. 

"Do you have a better idea, Syl? We need to know what they know. This is uncomfortable, disorienting - but not a thing of knives and healing magic turned to evil use." he says.

----------


## Palanan

_Qäl sáné olónorië isīl-ẏssn_, Sẏl comments to Sundamar.  _Uluán-sé qärian selannan äz_?  _Thats a neat trick you have with arrows.  Anything else that could help us here?_

----------


## Ivanken

Nollyra takes a bakers dozen of arrows and approaches to the speakers of the elven tongue "It seems every arrow counts, and we even have a horse here now, along with a cart, perhaps we could salvage their outfits to keep for the infiltration mission"

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Sundamar thinks carefully over his spells before shaking his head.

[Elven]"Nothing that's directly applicable. I can terrorize someone with an acid cantrip, or tomorrow I could tell tall tales about an arcane mark or use other cantrips to make auditory illusions or leave someone in a daze. For true spells, besides [Snowball], I can make a floating disk, ensure my aim is true or produce the same spray of colors that Yago can. Unless someone has an obvious fear of heights, none of those are of much use."

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

A bit of spooky ghost music or a dazing spell seem a bit more appropriate than... he gestures at the frozen blood splatters smeared across Oleg's yard. ...this overkill. But I trust you pick the right ones. Alright, I'm bringing this man downstairs. Oleg, fetch me rope. Svetlana, a jug of water and some good food, but not too much. If no one protests, Alden begins imprisoning the bandit rather than divving up the spoils of war.

----------


## Necrowolf

Yago does not detect any magical presence in the bandits belongings. Analyzing the amulet brings to mind stories shared by merchants and travelers who have survived the increasing dangers of travelling Brevoy's southern border. Many of the survivors mentioned bandits with the stag jewelry hanging around their neck. It can be assumed the amulets are meant to represent the bandit's allegiance to the Stag Lord, the figure assumed to be responsible for the growing banditry problem in the Stolen Lands. Though no-one knows who this stag lord is, or where in the stolen lands he resides.


                                                               ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oleg gives out a hearty laugh, something in stark contrast with his prior glum mannerisms. "Haha. You are an impressive fellow my good sir, but dear ol' Oleg's heart is already taken. She's earned it ten times over I reckon, without her I'd surely be dead in a ditch somewhere by now. Hopefully you can get these scum to rat on the rest of em. Don't want to wait around for the rest of them to amass another attack. Though hopefully Restov's guards show up soon, they would be helpful in dissuading any other levying attempts form these scum. By the way, if you don't mind doing me another favor, when you do take the fight to them see if you can find Svetlana's wedding ring they stole from us. It would mean a lot to the both of us."

Oleg and Svetlana leave to prepare the room and provisions.

                                                               ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oleg's reward includes 50 GP, 2 potions of cure light wounds, and 1 potion of Shield of Faith +2.

----------


## Necrowolf

Oleg prepares the chair, rope, food and water in his cellar. If Alden does not protest he would like to remain present for the interrogation, eager to spook the man who has been robbing him for months. The bandit awakens after a few hours looking around in confusion before settling his eyes on Alden. He struggles in the chair for a moment before realizing he is completely tied down. The rage present in his face subsides as he takes in his situation. He looks to Alden, not attempting to mask his glum expression. 

"Well, I can tell where this is going. Who are you. There was no need for you to get involved, you're just causing trouble for everybody by defending this backwater schmuck. Would have been better for you to have just kept your nose outta the business that's between us. Look if you let me go I can convince my boss to let y'all off easy. You can do your business here and be on your merry way back to wherever you're going to without any hassle from our men. A Fair deal no?" He warily stares at Alden

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

Pretty ballsy for someone in your position, my friend. Alden says as the bandit monologues like he was the interrogator. I would consider you lucky for surviving the botched raid, but you have no value to us besides the information you can provide. The best deal I can provide you surviving and escaping into the woods, in exchange for telling us where your boss resides.

*Spoiler: Trigger warning: torture*
Show

Alden draws a small hunting knife from its wooden sheath, the kind used to skin animals. Sharp enough to inflict pain, short enough to not really damage too much. You can even leave with all your fingers. he says as the man breaks the man's small finger by bending it just the way it doesn't bend. His intent with the blade in hand is clear.


*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+9)[*23*] Intimidate

----------


## Palanan

Once the prisoner is moved down to the cellar, Sẏl will note when Oleg and Alden go down, and will quickly follow.  Once Alden pulls his hunting knife, Sẏl holds out his hand to forestall him.

Easy, now.  I think our friend here understands the situation, Sẏl says, smiling coolly at the tied-up thug.  We rolled over your gang in barely a dozen heartbeats.  Most of them are gone and a glance to Alden, then back to the thugyou might be following them very soon.  Have you seen this guys dog?  He _will_ cut off bits of you and feed them to his dog.

So best thing for you, Sẏl continues, is to explain to us who this boss of yours is, exactly where we can find him, and how many other backwoods bumpkins he has with him.  And the whole thing with the stag: Id really like to know about that, too.

Do that for us, Sẏl tells him, and well see our way towards letting you take a boat down the East Sellen, maybe over to Mivon or all the way down to Lake Kallas.  Its easy, friend.  You just describe your boss and his henchlings, answer a few other questionsvery easy questionsand youll be on your way to a new and better life.

Otherwise its the knife and the dog.  Up to you.

*Spoiler*
Show

Diplomacy
(1d20+9)[*22*]

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Sundamar follows the other into the cellar, staying back out of the lamp light so that his facial expression can't clue the bandit in on anything. Thus, his wince at the sound of a breaking bone is lost to the shadows for most of those present. Despite his squeamishness, he's fairly certain the impromptu good guard / bad guard routine from his companions should be effective - he's certainly impressed at least.

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

Jafar joins Sundamar in the dark corner. While the half-elf stands guard outside the cellar. The parrot is content to simply watch for now.

----------


## Necrowolf

The bandit's eyes go wide. "Hey, Hey, Hey. Easy now. I'm in no position to stir trouble. Just trying to find a mutually beneficial solution to this mess." He cracks a nervous smile. "It was at least worth a try to see if you guys would go along with it." 

The bandit takes a few breathes to compose himself "Look whatever you want to know I'll spill. This easy life suited me well, but keeping my head suites me more. I serve a lass named Kressle. She has us come here, collect some goods, and then we bring it back to our camp west of here. At the ford in the river you'll find in that direction. She then takes some of our haul to somewhere deeper in the Greenbelt. I assume its the fella where all this stag insignia comes from. Personally, I've never met the man. I only report directly to Kressle. Besides the boys I brought here, there would be 10 others who are apart of Kressle's crew. If Kressle is gonna be there when you go looking for her is something I can't guarantee, her and the others are in and out of the camp attending to whatever they got to do."

The man sheepishly swallows "I hope that information is good enough for you?"

----------


## Palanan

Couple more things, Sẏl says, still smiling.  Where else does this Kressle send you and her other pups?

And how long does it take you to get back to your camp?  How long after that will it take for Kressle to start missing you?  And what will she do once she realizes you wont be coming back?

----------


## Necrowolf

We don't do much besides hunting and fishing, patrolling the camp and whatnot. We stick to our area and hoard up goods for ourselves. Camp is only around a day away on foot. Usually we are back within a day or two, so she'll get wise pretty soon. Of course she'll come looking for us once we don't come back. I'm pretty important to her you know, help her run the camp. I'm the only one at the camp who's not useless when left on his own, I'm pretty much her right-hand man." The bandit leader smiles.

Oleg speaks up "Bah, this guy's to full of himself. That woman who leads them is cruel to the bone like the rest of them bandits. Once she figures out something happened to you she'll just cut her losses and hole up. For all she knows Restov's guards may have finally been sent to clear your lot out. You're all cowards, no way her and her cronies try and stage a rescue for you."

The bandit leader gives a stern look, displeased at their role reversal.

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

Alden is utterly amused. He just was needed to get the ball rolling. He crosses his arms. In fact he was unsure if a bandit was intimidated by sheer brute force alone. As the trader assaults the man verbally, Alden holds a hand out to stop him from going on. Oleg is right, you know. They will notice you are missing, but you could have gone and taken the loot for yourself. She might come looking for you, but more to find her spoils. Regardless, if we let you live, we are breaking an open agreement with Restov. So make it worthwhile to us. Where do you put your guards? Does Kressle have a personal tent?

He turns to the dark corner and waves at the others. Do you have any other questions this young man can answer? he asks his group; his hand on the bandit's shoulder like you would on a good friend, but with a tight grip.

----------


## Palanan

Couple other things, Sẏl smiles at the talkative thug.  First, where else does Kressle send you to take things from?  Oleg here cant be the only one whos been a supplier for your camp.  Who else do you take things from?

And after thatsounds like you essentially run the camp, right?  Kressle delegates to you, then you get it done?  

And that means you know everyone in the camp, right?  So, how about you give us the name of every man in your camp: his name, his features, what he wears, and what weapons he likes to useand whether hes any good with them.

Also, be sure to let us know if theres anyone else in camp who isnt a fighter.  Maybe some ladies you keep for company?  Maybe youre hoarding them too?  Sẏls voice remains light and casual, but his smile takes on a sharper edge.  "Tell us about everyone who's there."

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

Jafar's voice emeges from the corner, though the parrot remains obscured in the shadows. "Beyond what weapon they favor, how do your bandit friends - including Kressle - fight? Magic? Power attacks? Sneak attacks?"

"Also, does your little camp have a guard or patrol routine? What are the timings and positions and routes?"

----------


## Necrowolf

The bandit gets tense as Alden walks up to him. "Errrhhmm. No problem. You guys are in charge here, I'll help anyway I can. Restov won't notice one bandit missing. Most of our guards are posted in the trees, on wooden platforms so they can keep an keen eye on anyone who might be approaching the camp. They keep thunderstones in their pocket to raise the alarm in case they spot anything. Kressle usually sleeps in the back of the camp, the part furthest from the main road." 

While responding to Syl and Jafar the man keeps his eyes on Alden's hand. "Oleg is our only consistent supplier. Not many traders set up shop down so far away from civilization. The only others we get wares from are lone traveling merchants and travelers. And Sure, I can give you a list of all my fellows back in the camp. Not all of those geniuses are using their real names though. Unless you think some lady thought 'Jabs' was a great name to give to their darling babe. For weaponry, pretty much everybody sticks with swords and bows. Besides Kressle, who uses 1 handed axes"

"We don't keep any additional company at our camp, of any sort. I give my guarantee. We especially don't 'hoard' any women or men there, for whatever purpose you're insinuating. Kressle would lop our heads off if she found out we were doing something like that. And you don't want to cross Kressle in any way, she'll immediately go for dismemberment as the punishment. We don't keep any fancy routine for who's giving watch, its a simple as Kressle takes you to go take up post, and if you refuse you better not be too attached to your fingers. Besides the thunderstones, all we got is normal weapons. No magic or anything like that. Just straightforward scrapping is all we know how to do"

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Sundamar listens from the back to the bandit's description. He seems honest, and his motivation is simple - he's hoping they'll set him free in exchange for being forthcoming.

One question hasn't been asked yet, and he steps forward to deliver it. "Does this Kressle deliver your tribute to this 'Stag Lord' personally, or does she send some of you off to do so for her?"

to the others, he quietly whispers. "It sounds like we need to take her alive to find out more. This Stag Lord seems to lead the most widespread warband in the region, so we're certain to run into more of his people."

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

"We will try to take her alive if it is reasonably practical." Jafar whispers back. "Rule 78 on my list. It would be folly for us to hold back, just for her to gain the upper hand in combat."

"One last question from me: Anything interesting happen recently? Or any places of interest around these parts?"

----------


## Necrowolf

The bandit eases up a bit, sensing the situation has become a bit more relaxed. "Kressle always goes to see the stag lord. She does bring others with her from time to time, but yeah she always makes sure to personally hand over the goods herself. To show her respect or something like that I guess.  As for anything interesting. Well nothing much. Cept those Mites have been getting awfully annoying recently. Keep trying to raid our camp for goods. Kept repeating some nonsense about war funds while we chased them off. Annoying little buggers. Besides that the greenbelt has been as normal as it can be. Best not to venture to far in this place you know. The beasts get nasty way too quickly if you take the wrong path"

The man eagerly looks around the room, hoping his squealing had put him in better graces.

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

The man's grip on the bandit's shoulder loosens. He turns with an evil smile towards him. Would Kressle take in new bandit recruits? I am in fact looking for a young recruit. Alden smiles but his face is uncomfortably close and his hand has an iron grip on the chair the bandit is sitting on. Alden clenches his fist as hard as he can. He was so close to information on Norwin. He could not ruin this by lashing out or killing this injured bastard.If you can help, I will personally package your food packet for your journey into freedom.

----------


## Palanan

Before we do that, Sẏl cuts in, Lets get back to the guards in trees.  

Sẏl pauses to be certain the thug is looking at him.  How high up are they, and how far out from the main camp?  Are they always in the same trees, or do they switch around?

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

"I'm not sure if disguising ourselves as new recruits is feasible." Jafar whispers from the back. "I don't know about Kressle, but I would be suspicious if all my old subordinates disappeared and a bunch of new recruits appeared at the exact same time."

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

Alden shakes his head and grabs the parrot. It could be funny, Jafar. We would disguise Yago and feed you to their dogs in an attempt to distract them from sniffing us out! He flies the small bird like an airplane, turning it upside down. Doooown the hatch.

I am looking for my son in all honesty. He was kidnapped, and I fear he is part of their flock now.  He releases the familiar. You know that as well as I do. What was your name again? he asks the bandit.

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

Jafar is entirely unperturbed by Alden's threats. "How would I know that? You never mentioned it before. Still, a simple clarification would have sufficed."

----------


## Necrowolf

The prisoner reflexively leans back away from Alden's intense gaze. He tenses up again, preparing for the backlash that his lackluster answer might cause. "Sorry uhm... good sir. We havn't gotten any new recruits for our camp. Our crew has stayed small for the most part. But, Kressle probably knows something about this son if he did join up with us. I reckon that she is pretty in tune with the main gang given how often she heads to deliver goods to the big guy in charge. She would be your best connection to finding this kid."

He turns to Syl "The tree posts are little wooden platforms we built into the trees. May miss them at a first glance, but once you know what to look for it would be pretty easy to spot them out. The guards tend to be posted to the same spots, not much switching around. And the posts themselves are quite close to camp, ones smack in the middle of the site while the other is watching the main road that goes by our camp. Nothing too fancy."

----------


## Necrowolf

Oleg looks to the party "Got enough information out of him? Or do you want me to drag in another one of the louts so you can corroborate this scum's story?"

The Bandit Leader eyes Oleg "I ain't in a position to lie now am I. All it would take is a day for them to realize I was fibbing and then they would come back to lop my head off. You can trust me word, and you can trust I won't trouble you strong folks no more. You guys are more than I can handle. Let me go and I'll get out of here. Hell who knows, maybe I'll even help you again in the future?" The man eyes  all of you, trying to gauge whether he is in the clear yet.

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

Alden looks at the others. The swordlords were indeceisive as ever, the law was on his side, only his sentimental companions held him up. You know what? You are too sleazy, and you living risks the life of my boy. What followed brought Alden no joy. He wrapped his strong fingers around the bandits neck and began to squeeze.

*Spoiler*
Show

Last chance to intervene. I'm killing him now to both advance the situation and because he is just a threat, and most of your characters seem to be hung up on mercy too much. I hope this does not cause bad blood amongst PLAYERS, but the CHARACTERS can hate Alden a bit for this.

----------


## Palanan

"Hey!" Sẏl shouts abruptly.  "We are _not_ killing him!"

No one has yet seen Sẏl angry, but there's a hard glint in his silver eyes now.

----------


## JeminiZero

*Jafar and Yago*

Jafar watches calmly as Alden starts to strangle the bandit. He was quite happy to have the bandit executed. And anyway, the tiny parrot lacked the physical strength to intervene.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Sundamar was frozen for a moment in shock as Alden exploded into violence, the bandits face purpling above his implacable grip. Sÿl, Yago and Jafar didnt try to intervene beyond shouted words. So the elf did. Two long strides took him to the two humans. He didnt have Aldens strength, but long years practicing with his bow meant his arms were corded with muscle. Taller than the burly fighter, he wrapped a forearm across his throat, gripped his wrist and pulled tight, pulling away from the bandit so that Alden must release his grip or face strangling himself.

Enough, human! We gave this one our word! We are better then his kind!

----------


## Spore

*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

Alden ceases his assault after the archer grapples him. Know that these men saved your life, scum. Alden spits into the bandit's face and leaves for upstairs. He straight heads to Svetlana for a drink. And he is not asking, but demanding this time.

----------

